# Partner visa (subclass 820/801) - how much waiting and will I get bridging visa?



## magdabis (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Guys

I am about to lodge my application for a partner visa (820/801). I'm in OZ now, so I'll be lodging it in Sydney office. I am able to submit all the documents (including medical and police checks). I've heard that off-shore applications take 5-6 months to process and I was wondering if it's any faster if I apply within Australia.

And second question. Will I automatically get bridging visa? Some people tell me that yes, and others that that's not going to happen until my current visa expires. Does anyone know which one is true? (I now have working holiday visa)

Can you also tell me if applying in person helps anyway? Does it give any advantages over sending application by mail?

Thanks
Magda


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you have a visa without a No Further Stay condition on it, when you submit an application Immi will normally set up a bridging visa but they do not get activated until expiry of your existing visa.
Actual processing time can vary significantly and is dependant on many factors and you can lodge your application but it is really no different to mailing it in.


----------



## pommster (Oct 12, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> If you have a visa without a No Further Stay condition on it, when you submit an application Immi will normally set up a bridging visa but they do not get activated until expiry of your existing visa.
> Actual processing time can vary significantly and is dependant on many factors and you can lodge your application but it is really no different to mailing it in.


I posted my application in May 2009 and 820 visa was granted in July 2009, so it was a two month wait for me.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Some people both offshore and onshore have been fortunate enough to get reasonably short processing times and it is an event that there are few of.
There have been some developments from 2009 to 2010 as well that will likely see most visas taking some time longer.


----------

